# Bathroom Paint



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

What are you all using? I have been having a problem with soap-scum above the shower or bath. I wiped them down with TSP but still needed a second coat. I am looking for a one hit wonder. Semi finish from BM SW or Glidden. Paint really drying sloow this week. Hard to make a quick buck.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Zinzeer no mould kitchen and bathroom paint.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Try a 100% acrylic interior/exterior paint such as SW A-100


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

cazna said:


> Zinzeer no mould kitchen and bathroom paint.


I painted my shower with this a few years ago, No mould, No flaking, No fading, Its great, Fantistic product, I think its american made, all there products a very good indeed.

http://www.rustoleum.com.au/zinsser_mould.asp


----------



## MercuryArc (Mar 30, 2010)

Is the ceiling textured, and is there an exhaust fan, and is it powerful enough for the size of the space?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_45534-570-0...324__s?Ntt=semi+gloss+paint&facetInfo=Zinsser Bathroom came out perfect. One shot one kill. It really dries fast and took care of the soap scum issues. Still below freezing temps here in upstate NY. Freaking tapers nightmare. Having to use durabond for all 3 coats. Then level 5 with plus 3 (dust control). Its a geothermal house with a moisture reading of 12 but still didnt want to take any chances with dry time in the basement. People have already started moving in and carpenters been pushing to get done and PAID. Thank god i only had 50 boards . Man I cant wait for summer :thumbsup:


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

All bathrooms require a extremely washable and durable paint. The best paint to apply is a semi-gloss, EXTERIOR latex house paint.


----------

